
NetBSD now runs under Amazon EC2 - there
http://blog.netbsd.org/tnf/entry/netbsd_now_runs_under_amazon
======
riledhel
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2319987> circular references rocks...

------
tobias-ch
Actually pretty much all versions of NetBSD run on CloudSigma as well as most
BSD distributions. Not sure what the case is for EC2 but at CloudSigma you
just FTP in a RAW ISO drive image. I found it pretty straightforward. I'm
using FreeBSD primarily. See www.cloudsigma.com .

~~~
uggedal
It has been my understanding that at least the fixed CPU instances on EC2 run
on a custom Xen.

